# Few photos from NY: Photos added



## sanj (Jul 20, 2015)

A huge THANK YOU to all who advised me on my NY trip. It was amazing. Here are some photos....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Few photos from NY*

I enjoyed your photos, keep posting more.


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Few photos from NY*

Very nice series, sanj. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Few photos from NY*



Click said:


> Very nice series, sanj. I especially like the first picture.



+1,

Great shot


----------



## tolusina (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Few photos from NY*

Very nice!
Go ahead, it's ok fine if you want to post more from your trip.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Few photos from NY*

Hi Sanj. 
Very nice series, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Few photos from NY*

.
Were you in the city the whole time??


----------



## sanj (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Few photos from NY*

Thank you guys. 
Distant.Star yes, was in the city all the time. There was so much going on!

Am posting more, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## sanj (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Few photos from NY*

Mods (or anyone else) if you find any of these photos inappropriate, please let me know and I will delete.


----------



## sanj (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Few photos from NY*

If by fluke any of you like any photos, or dislike, please tell me which one in particular. Always nice to know.


----------

